# Tank break down, fish need new homes in Ma



## Minsc (May 7, 2006)

Well, it is time for me to start breaking down my tanks in anticipation of a cross country move, so I have multiple fish that need to be re-homed. If you are interested or know someone who might be, I can be reached via pm or through e-mail brokenvespa (at) gmail (dot) com

The fish are:
1 male betta, red veiltail. He's a sweetheart. If anyone can find a suitable home for him, 5 or more gallons, community tank friendly, it would be great.
1 Parotocinclus sp.
1 Corydoras pygmaeus, fine by himself, but would be happy with friends as well.
11 Harlequin rasboras
5 Otos
5 Corydoras reticulatus, need at least 20 gallons
2 SAE, about 3 inches. Slightly aggressive towards each other at mealtime, otherwise peaceful, don't eat plants.
1 Amano shrimp.

This is for PICK UP ONLY. I do not have any experience shipping fish, and don't intend to start now.


----------

